# Mags



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm about to purchase a CW9, and whoo! Those Kahr mags are a bit pricy. I've heard of some issues with aftermarket mags (failing to lock slide on last shot, etc.), and was wondering if any of you Kahr owners had any +/- experience with any of them. 

Thanks!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I love mine. I did have some issues at first with the mag release, but I called them, they shipped me a new one, no charge. Great customer service. I have a K98 Elite 40 and it shoots great. I dunno if I'd like the plastic ones, but the all steel one I have is one of my carry pistols. It's not my primary, but when I need something a bit smaller, that's what I carry. They are well built and shoot any ammo I've ever thrown at it.

You'll enjoy it, just make sure you function test it before carrying it of course.

Zhur


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I've decided on the CW9 as well. Let's compare notes. I think I'll pick mine up Friday (if they still have one in stock when I get there).


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Oops...sorry, I should have been a little more clear. What I was wondering was the reliability of the aftermarket (from other manufacturers, like ProMag, etc.) mags, not the Kahr mags.

Elmer, that's when I was planning to do it to, we'll have to do a tag-team range report!


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

My CW9 is on my hip right now. They make great carry guns and mine has been flawless since round #1. I ponied up the money and bought the Kahr mags to avoid any problems. They are around $35 here. My Glock 19 mags are running around $29-$30 at the local shops. They can both be found cheaper on-line.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 2 aftermarket, not Kahr brand, mags for my PM-9. They are junk. Buy Kahr brand mags. If you search a little you can find them on the web reasonably priced. Beware that some of the internet sellers try to make it sound like they have Kahr brand. That's how I ended up with the 2 junk copies. You can find Kahr mags for under $30.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/707


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

Murdoch said:


> Elmer, that's when I was planning to do it to, we'll have to do a tag-team range report!


Murdoch, I couldn't wait. Went up after work today. I posted the range report under the "Just Bought..." thread on the Kahr board.

Very pleased.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Awww, you beat me to it! Congrats though. I'm planning on going to get mine this afternoon. I'll post my experiences as well.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

Another 150 rounds through tonight. Tried to get extra mags, but they didn't have any more 9mm ones.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Picked mine up yesterday...see my thread.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It's been my experience that aftermarket mags just suck! I think you're better off spending the extra for OEM mags. After all , you only buy them once (or twice)! And if for some reason they don't work right just call the gun manufacturer. Good luck!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

The prices where I ended up getting my CW9 weren't TOO bad...so I went ahead a picked up a couple.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

been out of town at a conference and am just getting back online. Glad to hear you got it and that it's working well. I have missed shooting the past week. Sporting clay outing tomorrow and then back to the range with the CW9 Saturday morning!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm still sitting on the 1st 60 rounds. I'll probably get there tonight to run another 50 or so through it.


----------

